# Weed with yellow flowers, goats don't eat



## boerboy

There is a plenty of this weed in my pasture this year. I saw few last year. I am worried wether they are toxic to live stock. And they seem very invasive.

Can anyone id these please


----------



## Fennick

I've seen this plant growing on the west coast but for the life of me I can't remember the name of it. 

Does it have a square stem or a round stem?

If you crush the leaves does it have a minty smell or some other kind of strong distinctive smell?


----------



## where I want to

Yellow bartsia?


----------



## ldc

Looks like evening primrose to me.


----------



## dizzy

I was thinking evening primrose as well.


----------



## Danaus29

Evening primrose has pink flowers. MO primrose has yellow flowers but definitely not MO primrose:
http://mdc.mo.gov/discover-nature/field-guide/missouri-evening-primrose


----------



## Fennick

Where I Want To correctly identified it as yellow bartsia.



http://www.netartsbaytoday.org/html/yellow_flowers.html




<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=794 abp="790"><TBODY abp="791"><TR vAlign=top align=left abp="797"><TD class=TextObject width=770 abp="799">*Parentucellia viscosa*


Yellow parentucellia, yellow glandweed, yellow bartsia, sticky parentucellia​ 

British Columbia to California


Family Scrophulariaceae​


Non-native​


An annual, introduced from Europe, possibly Mediterranean Europe, _Parentucellia viscosa_is not a common flower in our area, but where you find it, it is often in patches. It is known to grow in dunes and grassy sites, and I have found it on Netarts Spit. Flowers are yellow, irregular, and arranged in a raceme or spike at the end of an erect, unbranched, stem, up to two feet high. The upper lip of the petals is hooded and the lower lip has three lobes. Sepals are fused, about as long as the floral tube, hairy and sticky. Leaves are opposite, lanceolate with serrated (toothed) margins, and like the sepals are hairy and sticky. They may appear reddish toward the bottom of the stem.
*Parentucellia viscosa is a semi-parasitic plant, infecting the roots of other plants to gain nutrients. It is considered **invasive** in many areas.*​
​

​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=765 abp="826"><TBODY abp="827"><TR vAlign=top align=left abp="828"><TD height=7 width=48 abp="829">







</TD><TD abp="831"></TD><TD width=12 abp="832">







</TD><TD abp="834"></TD></TR><TR vAlign=top align=left abp="835"><TD height=370 abp="836"></TD><TD width=276 abp="837">







</TD><TD abp="839"></TD><TD width=429 abp="840">







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## where I want to

I think that is what I have heard called sticky weed. I just never connected the names. The horses get it on their muzzles and it holds any dirt they roll in. They end up with filthy faces.


----------



## boerboy

Fennick said:


> Does it have a square stem or a round stem?


It has a round stem


----------



## boerboy

Fennick said:


> ?
> If you crush the leaves does it have a minty smell or some other kind of strong distinctive smell?


no strong smell


----------



## boerboy

Thanks a lot 
I googled to see if Yellow Bartsia is toxic to goats. http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/plants/goatlist.html doesn't list it as toxic. 

One of my doe has scouring so I gotta watch out...


----------



## dizzy

Danaus29 said:


> Evening primrose has pink flowers. MO primrose has yellow flowers but definitely not MO primrose:
> http://mdc.mo.gov/discover-nature/field-guide/missouri-evening-primrose


In this area, evening primrose has yellow flowers. It depends on which one it is.


----------



## Woolieface

dizzy said:


> In this area, evening primrose has yellow flowers. It depends on which one it is.


Yep, evening primrose has yellow flowers here too, but the leaves don't look anything like the plant pictured here.


----------



## offthegrid

dizzy said:


> In this area, evening primrose has yellow flowers. It depends on which one it is.


I agree. Common Evening Primrose - Oenothera biennis - has yellow flowers.

But...not sure that's what this is. I have it too....let me check my book...


----------



## offthegrid

Hmm. I agree that it looks similar to the yellow bartsia...but not exactly. Leaf color is definitely different from the pictures linked.... And I have it here in New York where it shouldn't be. Interesting.


----------



## where I want to

There is a Mexican Primrose with pink flowers but it isn't like the bartsia or evening primrose. I planted some by mistake once and found it runs like mad.


----------



## boerboy

My friend says never put this in burn pile otherwise they pop and the seeds spread.... Another point if that helps


Goats don't touch them btw


----------



## Fennick

boerboy said:


> My friend says never put this in burn pile otherwise they pop and the seeds spread.... Another point if that helps
> 
> 
> Goats don't touch them btw


That's good to know about. Another one like that is oxalis (the leaves look like clover leaves but it has tiny yellow 5 petalled flowers) and it's highly invasive. If you touch the mature seed pods they explode, and if you put the pulled weeds on a burn pile you can hear the rapid fire pop pop pop of oxalis seed projectiles shooting off to 60 feet or more away. 

Goats won't touch oxalis either, it's too bitter.


----------

